# Ralph and ruby at the cottage we won!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was very lucky to win a break in a beautiful luxury cottage in north wales,
It was in its own private woodlands in the middle of nowhere (well on the Bodnant estate)
It was absolutely heaven - no internet or mobile access - hence the absence over the weekend (not too drunk and incapable on brandy and benylin as some of you may of been suspecting!!) 
Here are a few pics.... Sorry one by one...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Muddy banks to climb up and down


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Muddy puddles to paddle in


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Trees to climb


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Roofs to climb onto to escape the enclosed garden!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing underfloor heating to "chill" on...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing views on our doorstep


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The conwy estuary


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey it looks like paradise. What a lucky thing for all of you including the muddy dogs.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And the beautiful snow capped mountains of snowdonia
(Sorry Donna - this is about as close to snow we've been all year) x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And a cheeky peek over the harbour wall!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey it looks like paradise. What a lucky thing for all of you including the muddy dogs.


Thanks fairlie - it was beautiful, everything was just fabulous, the dogs are now and have been sleeping since 3pmish - I dont think they are interested in a walk right now!! X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks fabulous Tracey! My idea of a perfect weekend! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful scenery! Beautiful Poos!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> And a cheeky peek over the harbour wall!!


Love this one!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It was fabulous, and all for free!
It's the best (& possibly only) thing I've ever won!!
So when your asked to give your email details to these people who are promoting their business and collecting a database!! - it's true - winners do exist!
I can highly recommend Menai holidays x


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Wow. Seems like an awesome place to get away from the hustle and bustle!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Love them! And so many opportunities to get into mischief. Perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love them all. Especially the munchkins at the harbour wall. Love a cottage in the middle of nowhere!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Menai holidays! I'm going to look at that later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks fabulous....
I just want to see the state of the cottage after muddy 'poos and muddy Billy tooled up with sticks a plenty had spent the entire weekend there 
It does look like the best place to go for a winter break with dogs.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, looks like dog and young child paradise! (which of course makes it that for parents too), how lucky, I must admit i sometimes start to enter competitions and then when filling the details think, no, they just want all my details to bombard me with cr*p, maybe it is worth being bombarded after all!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just entered a contest on line because of you Tracey. It turned out it was bait to make me vote for the board of directors at my favourite store, that led to fifteen minutes of reading candidate info so I could at least pretend I knew something about the subject. I better win or you'll be responsible for my lost fifteen minutes.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh how lovely Tracey! That looks like a great time had by all the dependants.....how about the grown ups? Was there a good pub and yummy food?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ooh how lovely Tracey! That looks like a great time had by all the dependants.....how about the grown ups? Was there a good pub and yummy food?


No pub within walking distance!! But good food and plenty of indoor wine was consumed!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aaaah, indoor wine  Might just have to test that concept right now 🍷🍷🍷🍷


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aaaah, indoor wine  Might just have to test that concept right now 🍷🍷🍷🍷


Haha, already on it - first day back at work..... Culture shock!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Someone just emailed me the following (can't imagine why ) it is not new, I've certainly received it before.... but this time when I read it, it made me think of some of my ILMC friends - you know who you are 


A Real Man 



A real man is a woman's best friend. He will 
never stand her up and never let her down. 
He will reassure her when she feels insecure 
and comfort her after a bad day. 



He will inspire her to do things she never 
thought she could do; to live without fear 
and forget regret.. He will enable her to 
express her deepest emotions and give in to 
her most intimate desires. He will make sure 
she always feels as though she's the most 
beautiful woman in the room and will enable

her to be confident, sexy, 
seductive, and invincible. 



No wait... sorry.... I was thinking of wine.

It’s wine that does all that......
Bugger, never mind!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What does it say about me that I seriously thought the punch line to all that Marzi was going to be "her dog" not wine? (aside from the sexy and seductive part that is).


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What does it say about me that I seriously thought the punch line to all that Marzi was going to be "her dog" not wine? (aside from the sexy and seductive part that is).


With that exception it would have been much more appropriate for me if the punch line had been dog


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - yes it's a good one,
Both dog & wine are a suitable ending.
I'll be greedy and have both! 
& a large one at that..... Wine not dog!! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good one Marzi! Can't think who you're referring to on here


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic photos - looks like dog and human perfection. The log climbing made me smile lots - the roof climbing less so


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Tinman said:


> And a cheeky peek over the harbour wall!!


Great photo! Such cute poos peeking over the wall & lovely background!


----------

